# Eta Mechanical Calibres Table



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

ETA MECHANICAL CALIBRES table

Calibre Size (lignes) Size (mm) Height(mm) Jewels Beats Manual/Automatic Features

2000-1 8 Â¾ 19.4 3.6 20 28,800 Auto Centre seconds, date

2004-1 10 Â½ 23.3 3.6 20 21,600 Auto Centre seconds, date

2660 7 Â¾ 17.2 3.5 17 28,800 Manual Centre seconds

2671 7 Â¾ 17.2 4.8 25 28,800 Auto Centre seconds, date

2678 7 Â¾ 17.2 5.35 25 28,800 Auto Centre seconds, day/date

2681 8 Â¾ 19.4 4.8 25 28,800 Auto Centre seconds, date

2688 8 Â¾ 19.4 5.35 17 21,600 Auto Centre seconds, day/date

2801-2 11 Â½ 25.6 3.35 17 28,800 Manual Centre seconds

2804-2 11 Â½ 25.6 3.35 17 28,800 Manual Centre seconds, date

2824-2 11 Â½ 25.6 4.6 25 28,800 Auto Centre seconds, date

2834-2 13 29 5.05 25 28,800 Auto Centre seconds, day in full at 12, date at 3

2836-2 11 Â½ 25.6 5.05 25 28,800 Auto Centre seconds, day/date

2846 11 Â½ 25.6 5.05 21 21,600 Auto Centre seconds, day/date

2890A9 11 Â½ 25.6 5.2 21 28,800 Auto Triple calendar moonphase

2891A9 11 Â½ 25.6 5.2 21 28,800 Auto Triple calendar moonphase

2892A2 11 Â½ 25.6 3.6 21 28,800 Auto Centre seconds, date

2893-1 11 Â½ 25.6 4.1 21 28,800 Auto 24 hour dial, date

2893-2 11 Â½ 25.6 4.1 21 28,800 Auto 24 hour hand, date

2893-3 11 Â½ 25.6 4.1 21 28,800 Auto 24 hour dial, no date

2894-2 12 Â½ 28 6.1 37 28,800 Auto Chronograph, date

2895-1 11 Â½ 25.6 4.35 30 28,800 Auto Sub seconds, date

6497-1 16 Â½ 36.6 4.5 17 18,000 Manual LÃ©pine, sub seconds

6497-2 16 Â½ 36.6 4.5 17 21,600 Manual LÃ©pine, sub seconds

6498-1 16 Â½ 36.6 4.5 17 18,000 Manual Savonnette, sub seconds

6498-2 16 Â½ 36.6 4.5 17 21,600 Manual Savonnette, sub seconds

7001 10 Â½ 23.3 2.5 17 21,600 Manual Manual wind, sub seconds

7750 13 Â¼ 30 7.9 25 28,800 Auto Chronograph, day/date

7751 13 Â¼ 30 7.9 25 28,800 Auto Chronograph, triple calendar moonphase

7760 13 Â¼ 30 7 17 28,800 Manual Chronograph, day/date

7765 ? ? ? ? ? Manual Chronograph, date

again someone might need this ?

ETA 980, 8 3/4 ligne, 17 jewels, Incabloc shock protection, manual. $30.

ETA 1045. $30.

ETA 1070. $30.

ETA 1170, 7 3/4 Ligne, Incabloc, 17 Jewel movements, manual?. $24.50.

ETA 1201, $30.

ETA 2000 (Omega 725), auto. $150.

ETA 2390-91, manual, $26.

ETA 2391, 11 1/2 Ligne, Incabloc shock system, 21 Jewels, manual. $25.

ETA 2409, 10 1/2 ligne, 17 jewels, Incabloc shock protection, 18kBPH, manual. $35.

ETA 2452, 11.5 ligne, 25 jewels, Incabloc shock protection, auto, $47.

ETA 2472. $50.

ETA 2540, 7 3/4 ligne, 21,600 BPH, Inca, 17 jewels, auto. $32.

ETA 2541, 7 3/4 ligne, 21 jewels, Incabloc shock protection, 21.6KPBH, manual. $27.

ETA 2575. $34.

ETA 2641 (Wittnauer C7K). $33.

ETA 2650, 7 3/4 Ligne, 21 Jewels, Automatic, 21,600 BPH, auto. $47.

ETA 2658, 7 3/4 Ligne, auto, 21.6kBPH, 17 jeweles. $37.

ETA 2660, Gilt, 7 3/4 ligne, 17 jewels, Incabloc shock protection, manual wind, 28.8kBPH. (same as 2671/78) $36. ©

ETA 2661, 7 3/4 ligne, 17 Jewels, manual?, 28.8kBPH. $29.

ETA 2671/2678, 7 3/4 ligne, 25 jewels, Etachron, Incabloc shock protection, 28.8kBPH, auto. $50. ©

ETA 2688, 7 3/4 ligne, 17 jewels, Incabloc shock protection, 21.6kBPH, auto. $72.

ETA 2722, auto. $41

ETA 2732, auto. $41

ETA 2750. 21.6kBPH, manual. $40.

ETA 2763, 11 1/2 ligne, kif shock protection, 17 jewels. $27.

ETA 2771. $30.

ETA 2781, 11 1/2 Ligne, 17 Jewels, Automatic 21.6kBPH. $43

ETA 2789, 25 Jewels, auto. $44.

ETA 2801-2, 11.5 ligne, 17 jewelse, manual (see 2824-2). ©

ETA 2804-2, 11 1/2 ligne, incabloc, 17 jewels, 28.8kBPH, manual (see 2824-2). $98. ©

ETA 2824-2 11 1/2 ligne, hack, etachron regulator, (same basis as 2801-2, 2804-2, 2836-2)© [adjustments: positions, average rate, max variation, isochronism]

Standard: nickel plated with Etachoc shock protection. Nickel balance, Nivarox-2 spring, Nivaflex NO. No decorations. [2, +-12, +-30, 20]

Elaboroe: Etachoc or Incabloc shock protection, nickel balance, Nivarox-2 spring, Nivaflex NO. Some decorations. $68 [3, +-7, +-20, 15]

Top: Incabloc shock protection, Glycodor balance, Anachron spring, Nivaflex NM, Red Jewels. Some decorations. $118? [5, +-4, +-15, 10]

Chronometre - Top: Incabloc shock protection, Glycodor balance, Anachron spring, Nivaflex NM, Red Jewels. Some decorations. ["COSC" version]

ETA 2834-2, 13L ligne, 25 jewels, Incabloc shock protection, day-date, etachron, , hack, auto. $69.

ETA 2836-2, 11.5 ligne, 25 jewels, Incabloc shock protection, auto, etachron, 28.8kBPH (see 2824-2). $65. ©

ETA 2842, 11.5 ligne, 23 jewels, Kif shock protection, 21.6kBPH auto (used in the $85 swatch automatic). $57.

ETA 2846.

ETA 2850, 11.5 ligne, 17 jewels, Incabloc shock protection, hand wind, gold plated, skeletonized. $44.

ETA 2853, 11 1/2 ligne, Ht. 4.3 mm, 17 jewels, Incabloc shock protection, 21.6kBPH, manual?. $36.

ETA 2879, 11 1/2 linge, day/date, 25 jewel, auto. $52.

ETA 2892, 11.5 ligne, Ht. 3.6 mm, 25 jewels, Incabloc shock protection. $186 - $254.

ETA 2893-2, 11 1/2 ligne, automatic, 21 jewels. $218.

ETA 2894-2, chronograph (module). 12.25 ligne, 37 jewels, Incabloc shock protection, auto, 28.8kBPH. $350. Based on 2892.

ETA 2895-1, new ETA with small seconds. Based on 2892, but with a small seconds module.

ETA 2896, new ETA with big date at 3. 22 jewels, 28,800 bph, ETACHRON index-assembly with 42 hour power reserve and a variant with COSC certification. 25.6mm X 4.9mm. Based on 2892.

ETA (Unitas) 6497/98: 16.5 ligne, 17 jewels, Incabloc shock protection, (97: Lepine, 98: Savonette). The difference between 97/98 is the placement of the subseconds. On 97 the seconds are opposite the crown, on 98 the seconds are to the right of the crown. Price: around $70. ©

ETA (Peseux) 7001, 10.5 ligne, 17 jewels, Incabloc shock protection, hand wind, 2.50 mm thin. Price: around $63 without small seconds. ©

ETA (Valjoux) 7750/7760, 30mm x 7.9mm, 28.8kBPH, etachron, 25 jewels. The manual wind 7760 is 7mm high. Available in three versions: "ElaborÃ©," "Top" and "ChronomÃ¨tre."

ETA 7754, chrono with central GMT hand, 25 jewels, 28,800 bph, ETACHRON index-assembly with 46 hour power reserve. The diameter is 30mm X 8mm


----------

